# كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (25 أغسطس 2006)

*قال المسيح  لتلاميذة *​​*( متى **21\1-2-3 -4 - 5 ) 
(( 1 ولما قربوا من اورشليم وجاءوا الى بيت فاجي عند جبل الزيتون حينئذ ارسل يسوع تلميذين , 2 قائلا لهما. اذهبا الى القرية التي امامكما فللوقت تجدان اتانا مربوطة وجحشا معها فحلاهما وأتياني بهما , 3 وان قال لكما احد شيئا فقولا الرب محتاج اليهما. فللوقت يرسلهما. 4 فكان هذا كله لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل , 5 قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا ملكك يأتيك وديعا راكبا على اتان وجحش ابن اتان. ))*
*---------------------------------*

*هذا ما قاله متى بأنجيله ولكن هنا تجد ايضا مرقس تحدث عن هذة الحادثة ولكن مخالفة لما ذكر متى بشكل غريب قال مرقس بأنجلية ( مرقس **11\ 1-2 ) 
(1 ولما قربوا من اورشليم الى بيت فاجي وبيت عنيا عند جبل الزيتون ارسل اثنين من تلاميذه , وقال لهما اذهبا الى القرية التي امامكما فللوقت وانتما داخلان اليها تجدان جحشا مربوطا لم يجلس عليه احد من الناس. فحلاه وأتيا به**. )
-----------------------------------
في انتظار الردود  والتعليقات*
*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*
*أسد الاسلام _2*
​*
*​*
*


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2006)

اولا يجب ان نعرف ان السيد المسيح كان لاهوت و ناسوت, يعني كان جسد بشري عادي لكن بدون خطيئة
يعني العوامل الارضية التي تعرض لها جسد المسيح لا تمسح الاله بأي نقصان

يعني جسد المسيح البشري الذي كان يستحم و ينمة و يتألم ليس معناه ان اللاهوت كان ينمو معه
فكون جسد المسيح ركب الحجش ليس معناه النقصان الالهي في القول الاله بعضمته يركب الجحش




BIG_BOSS_4_ALL قال:


> *قال المسيح لتلاميذة *​*( متى **21\1-2-3 -4 - 5 ) *
> 
> *(( 1 ولما قربوا من اورشليم وجاءوا الى بيت فاجي عند جبل الزيتون حينئذ ارسل يسوع تلميذين , 2 قائلا لهما. اذهبا الى القرية التي امامكما فللوقت تجدان اتانا مربوطة وجحشا معها فحلاهما وأتياني بهما , 3 وان قال لكما احد شيئا فقولا الرب محتاج اليهما. فللوقت يرسلهما. 4 فكان هذا كله لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل , 5 قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا ملكك يأتيك وديعا راكبا على اتان وجحش ابن اتان. ))*
> *---------------------------------*​
> ...


 

ممكن توضح لنا ما هو الاختلاف؟ فانا لا ارى اي اختلاف


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (25 أغسطس 2006)

*من  تاني يا ماي روك  هعيد من  تاني مع  تعليقي علي سؤالك فين الاختلافات *​*مرقس أخبر عن قدوم المسيح لأورشليم راكباً على جحش فيقول: "أرسل اثنين من تلاميذه، وقال لهما: اذهبا إلى القرية التي أمامكما، فللوقت وأنتما داخلان إليها تجدان جحشاً مربوطاً لم يجلس عليه أحد من الناس. فحلاه وأتيا به... فأتيا بالجحش إلى يسوع وألقيا عليه ثيابهما (أي التلميذين) فجلس عليه" ( مرقس 11/1 - 7 ).

لكن متى بالغ في روايته لنفس الخبر فجعل المسيح راكباً على أتان وجحش في وقت واحد! يقول متى: " حينئذ أرسل يسوع تلميذين قائلاً لهما: اذهبا إلى القرية التي أمامكما  فللوقت تجدان أتاناً مربوطة وجحشاًَ معها، فحلاهما وأتياني بهما....وأتيا بالأتان والجحش  ووضعا عليهما ثيابهما فجلس عليهما" ( متى 21/1 - 7 ).

ولم يبين لنا متى  يا ماي روك كيف كان هذا الركوب وما هي هيئته فذلك لا يهُم المهم أنه أراد أن يحقق نبوءة توراتية في سفر زكريا " هو ذا ملكك يأتي إليك وهو عادل ومنصور وديع  وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن أتان " (زكريا 9/9 ). 

وقد اقر  متى بذلك في نفس الخبر فقال: " فكان هذا كله لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل: قولوا لابنة صهيون: هوذا ملكك يأتيك وديعاً راكباً على أتان وجحش ابن أتان" (متى 21/4)، ومن أجل تحقيق هذه النبوءة خالف مرقس  وأركب المسيح على أتان وجحش معاً! 

أتمني  ان اكون  قد  وضحت  لك  يا  ماي  روك سؤالي *

*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*
*أسد الاسلام _2*​


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2006)

*(1) هاك نص متى 21: 2 اذهبا إلى القرية التي أمامكما، فللوقت تجدان أتاناً مربوطاً وجحشاً معها، فحُلّاهما وأْتياني بهما , فلا مانع من أنهما أتيا بالجحش وأمه، وركب على أحدهما, وتمت بذلك نبوة زكريا 9: 9 التي تقول إن المسيح سيأتي جالساً على أتان, وقد ركب إبراهيم الخليل على أتان لما كان متوجهاً ليقدم ابنه ذبيحة، وركب موسى الأتان لما توجه إلى مصر، وكذلك سيركب المسيح على أتان, وفرشوا ثيابهم، فإنه جرت عادة الإسرائيليين أنهم إذا ملّكوا ملكاً فرشوا ثيابهم أمامه كما فعلوا مع الملك ياهو (2ملوك 9: 13) فكذلك فعلوا مع المسيح، لأن الكتاب يشهد أنهم كانوا يعتبرونه نبياً عظيماً, وقول البشير متى إنه ركب على كلٍّ منهما، مراده إنه ركب على كلٍ منهما بالتناوب,*

*(2) قد يُثنَّى الضمير ويعود على أحد المذكورَيْن، كقول القرآن يخرج منهما اللؤلؤ والمرجان (الرحمان 55: 22), وإنما يخرج من أحدهما وهو الملح دون العذب, و جعل القمر فيهن نوراً (نوح 71: 16) أي في إحداهن, ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان (الرحمان 55: 46) وإن المعنى جنة واحدة, وكذلك ورد فيه إطلاق المثنى على الجمع وإطلاق الجمع على المفرد وعلى المثنى أيضاً,*​


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (25 أغسطس 2006)

*ماي روك   شكرا  للرد  ولكن  لي تعليق *
*نلاحظ هنا  ان هناك جحش واتان بمتى وهنا بمرقس جحش فقط لم  يركبه  احد من  الناس  !!!!!!*
* ومع العلم انهم يقولون ان هذة علامة فتحة اورشليم يعنى لازم تكون مطابقة للنبوة التى موجودة بالعهد القديم ونبوءة العهد القديم تقول انه جحش ابن اتان *

*ولا أعرف كيف يامر يسوع تلاميذة ان يأخذوا   الحمار وان كشفهم صاحب ذلك الجحش يقولان له ان الرب يريده ولاحظ كلمة الرب ما معناها؟*
* انظر الكتاب المقدس يقول ( قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى حتى اضع اعدائك موطىء قدميك ) يعنى كلمة الرب الاولى تعنى الله بذاته وكلمة ربى الثانية تعنى يسوع  ولكن هنا نجد الراكب هو الرب يعنى الله وليس الابن لديكم؟ ايجوز هذا ؟*

* الرب تعنى بحسب معتقدكم هو الاب يعنى الله بذاتة .*

*وهل التلاميذ يا  ماي روك  خالفوا  وصية يسوع  بدلا من  يحضروا  الجحش ابن الاتان احضروا  الاتان معهم ؟ *

*في انتظار ردك  عزيزي *

*مع تحياتي*

*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*
*أسد الاسلام _2*​


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

BIG_BOSS_4_ALL قال:


> *ماي روك شكرا للرد ولكن لي تعليق *
> 
> *نلاحظ هنا ان هناك جحش واتان بمتى وهنا بمرقس جحش فقط لم يركبه احد من الناس !!!!!!*​​




اتعجب لماذا تكرر السؤال و تتجاهل ردي, فانا رديت على الشبهة بالتالي:
​*(1) هاك نص متى 21: 2 اذهبا إلى القرية التي أمامكما، فللوقت تجدان أتاناً مربوطاً وجحشاً معها، فحُلّاهما وأْتياني بهما , فلا مانع من أنهما أتيا بالجحش وأمه، وركب على أحدهما, وتمت بذلك نبوة زكريا 9: 9 التي تقول إن المسيح سيأتي جالساً على أتان, وقد ركب إبراهيم الخليل على أتان لما كان متوجهاً ليقدم ابنه ذبيحة، وركب موسى الأتان لما توجه إلى مصر، وكذلك سيركب المسيح على أتان, وفرشوا ثيابهم، فإنه جرت عادة الإسرائيليين أنهم إذا ملّكوا ملكاً فرشوا ثيابهم أمامه كما فعلوا مع الملك ياهو (2ملوك 9: 13) فكذلك فعلوا مع المسيح، لأن الكتاب يشهد أنهم كانوا يعتبرونه نبياً عظيماً, وقول البشير متى إنه ركب على كلٍّ منهما، مراده إنه ركب على كلٍ منهما بالتناوب,*

*(2) قد يُثنَّى الضمير ويعود على أحد المذكورَيْن، كقول القرآن يخرج منهما اللؤلؤ والمرجان (الرحمان 55: 22), وإنما يخرج من أحدهما وهو الملح دون العذب, و جعل القمر فيهن نوراً (نوح 71: 16) أي في إحداهن, ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان (الرحمان 55: 46) وإن المعنى جنة واحدة, وكذلك ورد فيه إطلاق المثنى على الجمع وإطلاق الجمع على المفرد وعلى المثنى أيضاً,*​


*



ومع العلم انهم يقولون ان هذة علامة فتحة اورشليم يعنى لازم تكون مطابقة للنبوة التى موجودة بالعهد القديم ونبوءة العهد القديم تقول انه جحش ابن اتان 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​*
و النبوة حققت ايضا, فالمسيح ركب على جحش ابن اتام و دخل اورشليم
​​​​*​*



ولا أعرف كيف يامر يسوع تلاميذة ان يأخذوا الحمار وان كشفهم صاحب ذلك الجحش يقولان له ان الرب يريده ولاحظ كلمة الرب ما معناها؟
انظر الكتاب المقدس يقول ( قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى حتى اضع اعدائك موطىء قدميك ) يعنى كلمة الرب الاولى تعنى الله بذاته وكلمة ربى الثانية تعنى يسوع ولكن هنا نجد الراكب هو الرب يعنى الله وليس الابن لديكم؟ ايجوز هذا ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​*
هذا تدليس للنصوص يا اخ

النص يقول اذا سألهم احد يقولوا ان الرب يريده لا الرب يركب عليه, فهمت ولا لاء؟
​*​​​​ 
*



وهل التلاميذ يا ماي روك خالفوا وصية يسوع بدلا من يحضروا الجحش ابن الاتان احضروا الاتان معهم ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
التلاميذ نفذوا امر المسيح و اتوا بالجحش اما اخذ الاتان من عدمه فهو لا يمثل كسرا لوصية المسيح, فالمسيح امرهم بالاتيان بالجحش و هم فعلوا ذلك و المسيح لم يأمرهم بأن لا يأخذوا الاتان

يعني اخذهم للاتان من عددمه لا يمثل اي كسرا لطاعة المسيح*


----------



## Fadie (26 أغسطس 2006)

> *انظر الكتاب المقدس يقول ( قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى حتى اضع اعدائك موطىء قدميك ) يعنى كلمة الرب الاولى تعنى الله بذاته وكلمة ربى الثانية تعنى يسوع ولكن هنا نجد الراكب هو الرب يعنى الله وليس الابن لديكم؟ ايجوز هذا ؟*


 
ما دخل هذا النص بنبوة دخول المسيح اورشاليم راكبا على جحش ابن اتان؟


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

*مهو الاخ مش اول مرة بيشتت الموضوع بنصوص خارجية*

*يعني مش اكثر من رد او ردين بعد ما نرد عللا الشبهة يروح ناط لنص ولترجمة او يمكن يبكي من جديد و يقول ماي روك ةشتمني و سبني*

*اسلوب معروف في التهرب اخي الحبيب فادي*


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (26 أغسطس 2006)

*شكرا  لردك  يا  ماي روك والان  لي ان  اتسائل سؤال  هام  جدااااااااا لكل  باحث عن  الحقيقة *
*اولا التلاميذ هم من  اتوا  بالاتان  والجحش وايضا  بانجيل  مرقس هم  من  اتو بالجحش وايا  كان  ردك  فأنا  اقبله  في مسألة الاتان  ووالجحش بمتي وايضا جحش بمفرده في مرقس  وان الذي  احضرهما  التلميذين ..*


* والان  يا  عزيز ي حينما  قرأت  في انجيل  يوحنا  وجدت هذا  النص الغريب *

*اقرا معى **( يوحنا **12:14)
( 14 ووجد يسوع جحشا فجلس عليه كما هو مكتوب . 15 لا تخافي يا ابنة صهيون. هوذا ملكك يأتي جالسا على جحش اتان. )*

*ما هو رائيك  ؟ بمتي  قال المسيح لتلاميـــــــــــــــــذه ( متى **21\1-2-3 -4 - 5 ) 
(( 1 ولما قربوا من اورشليم وجاءوا الى بيت فاجي عند جبل الزيتون حينئذ ارسل يسوع تلميذين , 2 قائلا لهما. اذهبا الى القرية التي امامكما فللوقت تجدان اتانا مربوطة وجحشا معها فحلاهما وأتياني بهما , 3 وان قال لكما احد شيئا فقولا الرب محتاج اليهما. فللوقت يرسلهما. 4 فكان هذا كله لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل , 5 قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا ملكك يأتيك وديعا راكبا على اتان وجحش ابن اتان**. ))
*​*
**وبمرقس قال  المسيح لاثنين من  تلاميـــــــــــــــــــــذه   *
*مرقس بأنجلية **( مرقس **11\ 1-2 ) 
(1 ولما قربوا من اورشليم الى بيت فاجي وبيت عنيا عند جبل الزيتون ارسل اثنين من تلاميذه , وقال لهما اذهبا الى القرية التي امامكما فللوقت وانتما داخلان اليها تجدان جحشا مربوطا لم يجلس عليه احد من الناس. فحلاه وأتيا به**. )
*​*
*
*ولكن  يوحنا  بأنجيله قال  عكس ذلك تماما  ولم  يذكر  ان  التلاميذ ارسلهم  المسيح واتو بالجحش او  الاتان  انما  وجد هو  هذا  الجحش بنفسه ولم  يرسل  تلاميذه ولا يوجد اي  ذكر للاتان  التي  ذكرت  بمتي.......... وانت  قلت  انه  كان  يتناوب  عليهما بالركوب  !!!!!!!!!!!! *

*اين  ذكر هذا  بيوحنا ؟؟؟ *

*يسوع وجد  جحشا فجلس عليه  يعني  لم  يرسل  تلاميذه اي  وحي  نصدق متي ام مرقس ام يوحنا ؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟ ** وهذا مخالف  بما  جاء في  باقي الاناجيل *

*وهذا  هو ما جاء بأنجيل  يوحنا مرة اخري *

*( **يوحنا **12\ -14-15 )
(. 14 ووجد يسوع جحشا فجلس عليه كما هو مكتوب . 15 لا تخافي يا ابنة صهيون. هوذا ملكك يأتي جالسا على جحش اتان**. )
-------------------------*
*في انتظار ردك عزيزي 

مع تحياتي

BIG_BOSS_4_ALL
أسد الاسلام _2*​


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (26 أغسطس 2006)

*ماي  روك ادخل  في  موضوع  هل  بولس مذكور بالقران وشوف  سبك  وشتمك *
*وانت  حذفت  لي  مداخلة حينما  استشهدت  بنصوص من  كتابك  *
*عامة *
*ادب الحوار بين الاديان هدفه ان يعين كل منا الاخر للهداية لطريق الحق انها ليست حرب وانما كل منا يعرض افكاره محتفظا باحترامه للاخر ولكن ضعيف الحجة يحول الحوار الي سب وشتائم ليغطي بها جهله او ضعفه او يمنع من يفوقه من المشاركة في الحوار وكل اناء ينضح بما فيه*

*التزم  بالخلق المسيحي وباخلاق المسيح  عليه السلام *

*متي 5:44 واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم.

*​*
**لوقا 6:28 باركوا لاعنيكم.وصلّوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم.
في انتظار ردك 
BIG_BOSS_4_ALL
أسد الاسلام _2
*​*
*


----------



## Fadie (26 أغسطس 2006)

حجة واهية لا قيمة لها فالبشير يوحنا لم يقل انه لم يرسل التلاميذ للأتيان بالجحش بل قال انه وجد الجحش فهل يعقل لعاقل له عقل يميز به ان انسان وجد امامه جحش فركبه كدة بدون استئذان او اى شىء مثل ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بالتأكيد لا و لذلك اكمل باقية البشراء كتابة القصة كاملة فنحن نعلم ان البشارات الاربعة تكمل بعضها
و فعلا مع حق استاذى العزيز ماى روك فعلى مدار سنتين و انا لا ارى من هذا الانسان سوى التدليس و ادخال الحابل بالنابل الرب يعيينا على تحمله

تحياتى و محبتى

+ + +


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

BIG_BOSS_4_ALL قال:


> *شكرا لردك يا ماي روك والان لي ان اتسائل سؤال هام جدااااااااا لكل باحث عن الحقيقة *
> 
> *اولا التلاميذ هم من اتوا بالاتان والجحش وايضا بانجيل مرقس هم من اتو بالجحش وايا كان ردك فأنا اقبله في مسألة الاتان ووالجحش بمتي وايضا جحش بمفرده في مرقس وان الذي احضرهما التلميذين ..*​​




عليك نور يبقى كده احنا متفقين و ننتقل للمرحلة الي بعديها
​ 

*



والان يا عزيز ي حينما قرأت في انجيل يوحنا وجدت هذا النص الغريب 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



اقرا معى ( يوحنا 12:14)
( 14 ووجد يسوع جحشا فجلس عليه كما هو مكتوب . 15 لا تخافي يا ابنة صهيون. هوذا ملكك يأتي جالسا على جحش اتان. )​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​ما غريب الا الشيطان يا اخ​معلش بس انت ليس لديك ادنى اطلاع بلغة العهد الجديد و معاني مفرداتها

و لكي اسهل عليك الامر دعني اشرح لك و للقارئ الكريم صيغة الفعل في اللغة اليونانية

صيغة الفعل تسمى ب( aorist ) و هي صيغة فعل موجودة في القليل من اللغات و منها اللغة اليونانية التي كتب بها العهد الجديد

صيغة الفعل المسماة ب ال ( aorist ) هي صيغة فعل تصف حدث (غالبا بالماضي) بدون تدخل الفاعل في الحدث او تكملته

ولمعرفة المزيد عن صيغة الفعل و صحة كلامي يرجى قرأءة الوصلات التالية التي هي بالانجليزي:

http://wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?s=aorist

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aorist

و الان, ماجاء في يوحنا الاصحاح الثاني عشر و العدد الرابع عشر هو الفعل بهذه الصيغة بالظبط

فجاء الفعل بصيغة ​
εὑρίσκω 
heuriskō
hyoo-ris'-ko

الذي مصدره الفعل الرئيسي
heuriskō
* 
بمعنى ان المسيح وجد الجحش عن طريق التلاميذ, اي كما شرحت ان الفعل هو صيغة للفعل بدون تدخل الفاعل في حدثه او اتمامه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## BIG_BOSS_4_ALL (30 أغسطس 2006)

​
​
​

*الرجاء عمل بان لي من منتداكم *​ 
*لاني لن ادخله بالمرة لعدم الاحترام وقلة الادب *​ 
*ومصيرك يا ماي روك انت وفادي البحيرة المتقدة الكبريت والنار لعدم التزامكم باخلاق المسيح عليه السلام *
*واسف اني دخلت منتداكم بالغلط لاني افتكرته منتدي محترم وانتم للاسف لا تلتزمو بتعاليم ولا اخلاق المسيح عليه السلام *
*رجاء عمل بان لي من منتداكم لانكم غير اهلون للحوار *​ 

*BIG_BOSS_4_ALL*
*أسد الاسلام _2*​


----------



## My Rock (30 أغسطس 2006)

*لن تطرد يا اسد الاسلام... نتركك عبرة لغيرك *

*هروب واضح و مخجل*


----------



## Michael (30 أغسطس 2006)

هههههههههههههههههه


جببااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


هههههههههههههههه



يالاة يالاة

الى بعدة 

قال مفيش مش عارف اسمة اية دة

ياعم روح بس العب بعيد

طيب على الاقل كنت تخليك راجل كدة وتدخل مع الاستاذ فادى المناقشة الثنائية 

بس انت هربت منة لجهلك بدينك كبقية المحمديين

هههههههههههههه

وفى الاخر هيقول مكنتش شايف الموضوع

هههههههههههه


----------



## rimon.k (28 فبراير 2007)

يا اخ big boss 4 all لا تدفن رأسك في الرمل وتخرج من المناقشة بهذه الطريقة ؟الاخوة الاحباء شرحوا لك بما  فيه الكفاية ولكنك انت تأبى ان تفهم الشرح.واقول لك لماذا ....لانك غبر مؤمن .......حاول ان تؤمن بما تق
رؤه في الانجيل وانا اضمن لك ان تفهم:yaka:        سلام لكل المؤمنين بالمسيح


----------



## Kiril (8 مارس 2007)

شابهنا في كل شيئ ما خلا الخطية وحدها


----------



## KOKO333 (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*

:yaka: :yaka: المعنى واحد وان اختلف الاسلوب فهذا يرجع الى ان الروح القدس كان يوحى الى التلاميذ وهم يعبرون باسلوبهم حيث ان اللة لا يختار لغة معينة للوحى ويملى على التلميذ كلامة ولكن كان يتركة يعبر باسلوبة وهذا اكبر دليل للمتشدقين بتحريف الكتاب:yaka: :yaka:


----------



## The Orthodox (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*

أهذا ما استطعت أن تلاحظه من كلّ الانجيل المقدّس ؟ جحش و أتان ؟ وجده السيّد أم أتى به التّلاميذ ؟ 
مع كامل الاحترام لكنّ الموضوع لا يستأهل الرّد اذ أنّ الايات واضحة و لا تناقض فيها
و ان سلّمنا جدلاً أن الذي تقوله صحيح ( علماً أنّه غير صحيح) فبماذا يمسّ ذلك بالعقيدة المسيحيّة ؟ أنّه لا يتعرّض لجوهره أبداً..........

على أمل أن يبقى الحوار حواراً حضارياً راقياً و أن يتقبّل الجميع كلّ المواضيع برحابة صدر

دمنا محفوظين ببركة ربّنا يسوع المسيح و أمّه البريئة من كلّ عيب دائماً


----------



## la vie (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*

الى الاخ اسد الاسلام
المسيح جاء الى العالم ليهتم بالروح وليس بالجسد وهذا على خلاف شريعتكم الاسلاميه التي تهتم بالجسد دون الروح لذلك انا اتفهم تساؤلاتك حول ركوب المسيح على جحش ابن اتان
ولكن لو ركب المسيح مركبة من ذهب وروحه خاطئه فهل هذا يرضي الرب
ليس المهم ماياكل ويشرب واين ينام وماذا يركب هذا كله من بدع الجسد والمهم لدينا كمسيحيين  الروح القدس قبل كل شئ فقد عاش المسيح حياة متواضعه  لانه ارتفع عن ملذات الجسد وهذا العالم واهتم بكلمة الله وحدها وهذا هو المهم


----------



## Jesus is God (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*

يعنى يا عالم ركوب جحش ولا اتان هو القضية ولا الخطية ولا لا يليق برب المجد؟
امال قيادة الحروب و فتح بلاد آمنة الزواج و ممارسة الجنس مع كل من هب و دب يبقى اسمه ايه؟
صدق الانجيل لما قال: اعمى عيونهم و اغلق آذانهم و اغلظ قلوبهم لئلا يرجعوا فاشفيهم
فعلا الغرض مرض


----------



## holy cross (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*

منذ أن ولد يسوع كان متواضعاً حتى أنه وعاش حياته متواضعاً منذ أن ولد إلى أن قام من بين الأموات مع أنه أبن الله الوحيد و هو المخلص الملك الذي خلصنا من الخطيئه الأصليه , فركوبه على جحش لا يؤثر في ألوهيته شىء و سيبقى المخلص الحبيب إلى أبد الآبدين آمين  و أخيراً أشكر الأخ (my rock)على مشاركته الرائعه


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*

*ايش هذا الموضوع الملخبط من صاحبه*


----------



## ADADAD (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*

*


My Rock قال:



اولا يجب ان نعرف ان السيد المسيح كان لاهوت و ناسوت, يعني كان جسد بشري عادي لكن بدون خطيئة
يعني العوامل الارضية التي تعرض لها جسد المسيح لا تمسح الاله بأي نقصان

يعني جسد المسيح البشري الذي كان يستحم و ينمة و يتألم ليس معناه ان اللاهوت كان ينمو معه
فكون جسد المسيح ركب الحجش ليس معناه النقصان الالهي في القول الاله بعضمته يركب الجحش





ممكن توضح لنا ما هو الاختلاف؟ فانا لا ارى اي اختلاف

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا استاذ روك الله تعالى لا يعبث ولا يلعب 

الله تعالى متصف بصفات الكمال والجلال والعظمة منذ الأزل والتي لا يمكن أن تنفك عنه لحظة واحدة

فأين جلال الله تعالى وكماله وعظمته عندما جاء في صورة انسان وأكل وشرب ونام ودخل الحمام وقبلها اختتن وقبل ذلك حملت به أمه تسعة أشهر

لا أدري أي كرامة وأي قدسية وأي عظمة لإله يحدث له مثل هذا؟*​


----------



## الكومندو (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة My Rock  
اولا يجب ان نعرف ان السيد المسيح كان لاهوت و ناسوت, يعني كان جسد بشري عادي لكن بدون خطيئة
يعني العوامل الارضية التي تعرض لها جسد المسيح لا تمسح الاله بأي نقصان

يعني جسد المسيح البشري الذي كان يستحم و ينمة و يتألم ليس معناه ان اللاهوت كان ينمو معه
فكون جسد المسيح ركب الحجش ليس معناه النقصان الالهي في القول الاله بعضمته يركب الجحش





ممكن توضح لنا ما هو الاختلاف؟ فانا لا ارى اي اختلاف
طيب ساسالك سؤالا:
هل كان الله متجسدا في المسيح في بطن امه؟
ولي سؤال ايضا:
انت تقول:"يجب ان نعرف ان السيد المسيح كان لاهوت و ناسوت, يعني كان جسد بشري عادي لكن بدون خطيئة" واقول لك ان يحيي عليه السلام لم يرتكب خطيئة اذا فكون المسيح بلا خطيئة فهي ليست سمة مميزة لان غيره من الانبياء اتصفوا بهذه الصفة؟؟؟ ارجو التوضيح


----------



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*



ADADAD قال:


> *يا استاذ روك الله تعالى لا يعبث ولا يلعب *​
> *الله تعالى متصف بصفات الكمال والجلال والعظمة منذ الأزل والتي لا يمكن أن تنفك عنه لحظة واحدة*​
> *فأين جلال الله تعالى وكماله وعظمته عندما جاء في صورة انسان وأكل وشرب ونام ودخل الحمام وقبلها اختتن وقبل ذلك حملت به أمه تسعة أشهر*​
> 
> *لا أدري أي كرامة وأي قدسية وأي عظمة لإله يحدث له مثل هذا؟*​


ليس الله من أكل و ليس الله من نام
المزامير الأصحاح 121 العدد 4 
[Q-BIBLE] 
إِنَّهُ لاَ يَنْعَسُ وَلاَ يَنَامُ حَافِظُ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 

[/Q-BIBLE]

و ليس الله من دخل الحمام و أختتن

كل هذه الأعمال هي أعمال الناسوت, اي الناسوت اكل, الناسوت نام, الناسوت دخل الحمام و الناسوت اختتن, و اي من هذه الأعمال لا تنقص الله شيئا, لأن الله اتحد بالناسوت دون امتزاج, بمعنى ان الأعمال الناسوتية لجسد المسيح لم تقلل من الوهية الله المتجسد

و الله له اكبر و اعزم كرامة في الكتاب المقدس, و لا أنت و لا مليون منك او من يجيد الكلام الأنشائي يستطيع ان يقلل ولو شعرة من كرامة الله و مكانة العظيمة في الكتاب المقدس

فعلا اني أأسف لحال امثالك, لا يعرفون سوا تسطير الكلام!


----------



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*



الكومندو قال:


> طيب ساسالك سؤالا:
> هل كان الله متجسدا في المسيح في بطن امه؟




نعم فبداية التجسد هي من بداية حمل العذراء مريم بالروح القدس




> ولي سؤال ايضا:
> انت تقول:"يجب ان نعرف ان السيد المسيح كان لاهوت و ناسوت, يعني كان جسد بشري عادي لكن بدون خطيئة" واقول لك ان يحيي عليه السلام لم يرتكب خطيئة اذا فكون المسيح بلا خطيئة فهي ليست سمة مميزة لان غيره من الانبياء اتصفوا بهذه الصفة؟؟؟ ارجو التوضيح


 
عندما تتكلم يا عزيزي الكومندو, حاول ان تتكلم بمسطلحات العقيدة المسيحية
فلا يوجد شئ في المسيحية اسمه ان يوحنا المعمدان لم يرتكب خطيئة, فالكتاب المقدس واضح في ذلك

رومية الأصحاح 3 العدد 23 
[Q-BIBLE] 
إِذِ الْجَمِيعُ أَخْطَأُوا وَأَعْوَزَهُمْ مَجْدُ اللهِ 
[/Q-BIBLE]

لذلك ارجوا من ان ترتقي للمستوى الحوار المطلوب و ان لا تتكلم بحسب ما تؤمن به, بل بحسب ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس, فأنت في مكان تسأل عن المسيحية و نحن نرد, فلا ينفع ان تأتي لنا بأسئلة و افكار لا تمت بأي صلة للكتاب المقدس و العقيدة المسيحية

ومع ذلك, مرحب بك و بتساؤلاتك, لكن راعي ما ذكرته لك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الكومندو (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*بسبب و النسخ*


----------



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*

يا مسلم يا مغيب, كفاك نسخا و لصقا
فأنا احاور انسان عاقل يفكر و يستنتج, لا جمادا ينسخ و يلق بلا علم و لا فهم

أذا كنت بهذه الدرجة من الجهل انك لا تستطيع الحوار بدون ان تنسخ و تلصق من المواقع الغبية, فلماذا تحقم نفسك في الحوار؟

هذا هو المسلم المحاور.. عقله في الخزانة, و لا يسنده بالحوار سوى النسخ و اللصق...


----------



## الكومندو (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*

من قال لك اني مغيب
ومن قال لك اني لا افهم
ما نقلته كان فقط النصوص والباقي ليس نسخا ولصقا حيث اني لا اعتبرها حجة بل اجب مهما يكن الامر
وهل هذا كان كتابة منك:أقتباس كتابي 

إِذِ الْجَمِيعُ أَخْطَأُوا وَأَعْوَزَهُمْ مَجْدُ اللهِ 

 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل كتبته ام اقتبسته؟؟؟؟
لماذا تقتبس انت ولا تدعني اقتبس
اقتباسك جعلني اقتبس النصوص مثلك
طيب ماشي هاكتب النصوص علشان ترد اذا كانت دي رغبتك
انتظرني


----------



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*



الكومندو قال:


> من قال لك اني مغيب
> ومن قال لك اني لا افهم
> ما نقلته كان فقط النصوص والباقي ليس نسخا ولصقا حيث اني لا اعتبرها حجة بل اجب مهما يكن الامر
> وهل هذا كان كتابة منك:أقتباس كتابي
> ...


 
يا عزيزي انا لا اتكلم عن نسخ النص بل اتكلم عن ما نقلته بالحرف الواحد من المواقع الأخرى
فانا عندما ذكرت لك النص المقدس, ذكرته لأن قرأته من خلال قرأتي و بحثي في الكتاب المقدس
اما انت المغيب, فأنت نقلت من احد المواقع بدون لا فحص و لا علم و لا فهم

قلي بالله عليك, كيف سأرد عليك و كيف ستفهم اذا كنت مجرد جماد ينقل افكار الغير؟

بعدين الموضوع ليس له علاقة بالخطئة و تجرد المسيح منها, الموضوع عن الناسوت و اللاهوت الذي يجهله المسلم

فهل عرفت الفرق؟ام ستبقى مغيبا حتى في هذه؟


----------



## الكومندو (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*

ياعزيزي من قال لك ذلك
انا لم انسخ الا النصوص والباقي هو من كلامي وعقلي
صدق او لا تصدق هذا شانك
وانا لا انقل افكار الغير بل انقل اليك ما في عقلي
وتقول:" بعدين الموضوع ليس له علاقة بالخطئة و تجرد المسيح منها, الموضوع عن الناسوت و اللاهوت الذي يجهله المسلم"
اوكي ماشي انا سالت سؤال بعد مانت قلتلي ان التجسد كان منذ ان كان المسيح في بطن مريم عليها السلام
اذا كيف ولد المسيح؟؟ هل كباقي البشر؟؟ يعني مر بنفس مراحل الحمل والولادة؟؟
سؤال سهل اهو وبسيط محتاج نعم او لا 
ولو لا تشرح كيف لا؟


----------



## Twin (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ كومندو*


الكومندو قال:


> اوكي ماشي انا سالت سؤال بعد مانت قلتلي ان التجسد كان منذ ان كان المسيح في بطن مريم عليها السلام




*السيد المسيح له كل المجد*
*بالفعل ناسوت كامل ولاهوت كامل*
*وهو شابهنا في كل شئ ما عدا الخطية*
*بكل معانيها كطبيعة وفعل*​


الكومندو قال:


> اذا كيف ولد المسيح؟؟


*ولد ولادة طبيعية حقيقة*​


الكومندو قال:


> هل كباقي البشر؟؟


*هو كباقي البشر كي يكون ممثلاً عنهم أمام عدل الله*
*ولكن*
*هو ليس مثلهم في الطبيعة الفاسدة*
* فهم أولاد أدم أما السيد المسيح له كل المجد فهو أبن الله*
*هو ناسوت كامل بدون خطية لا لم يكن يفعلها فقط أنما لم يولد بها مثل البشر*

*وهناك نقطة أخري مهمة انه مولود غير مخلوق*
*فالخلقة لها بداية لأن الخلقة تعني الخلق من العدم ولها بداية*
* أما الولادة فهي ولادة من الأصل والذات ولادة أصيلة ذاتيه*​


الكومندو قال:


> يعني مر بنفس مراحل الحمل والولادة؟؟


*أه منذ أن حبل به* 
[Q-BIBLE]فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَهُ : اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ ،وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ ، فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ.[/Q-BIBLE]

*فولادته طبيعية حقيقية*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## الكومندو (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*

عزيزي توين قلت انه ولد كباقي البشر تماما
والسؤال : هل تعلم انه يجب تلقيح بويضة الانثي حتي يكون هناك مولود؟؟؟
اذا هل كان هناك تلقيح ام لا ؟؟؟
ولو لا فكيف تقول كباقي البشر؟؟؟ واشرح لنا ايضا كيف ان كانت اجابتك بلا
تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*



الكومندو قال:


> عزيزي توين قلت انه ولد كباقي البشر تماما
> والسؤال : هل تعلم انه يجب تلقيح بويضة الانثي حتي يكون هناك مولود؟؟؟
> اذا هل كان هناك تلقيح ام لا ؟؟؟
> ولو لا فكيف تقول كباقي البشر؟؟؟ واشرح لنا ايضا كيف ان كانت اجابتك بلا
> تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي


 
لا اله الا المسيح

انا لو كنت اعلم بحيطة كان فهمت

يا مغيب, سؤالك ليس له علاقة بالموضوع
اطرح سؤالك في المواضيع التي لها علاقة بولادة المسيح و ماهيتها, فلا مكان لسؤالك في موضوع يتكلم عن المسيح و ركوبه للأتان

فهمت ولا نعيد؟

و مع ذلك, سؤالك الرد عليه في سطر واحد من الكتاب المقدس

[Q-BIBLE] 
Mat 1:18 أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هَكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فالعذراء مريم, حبلت بالروح القدس, لا بتلقيح بشري و لا من هذه الأفكار المحمدية الساقطة

اذا رجعت و شتت الموضوع في اي من ردودك القادمة سأطردة لما لا يقل عن الشهر
اتعلم النظام يا همج


----------



## ra.mi62 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*



الكومندو قال:


> عزيزي توين قلت انه ولد كباقي البشر تماما
> والسؤال : هل تعلم انه يجب تلقيح بويضة الانثي حتي يكون هناك مولود؟؟؟
> اذا هل كان هناك تلقيح ام لا ؟؟؟
> ولو لا فكيف تقول كباقي البشر؟؟؟ واشرح لنا ايضا كيف ان كانت اجابتك بلا
> تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي


 
كلامك مردود عليه مسبقاً لكن سوف اعيد لك اياهمَوْلِد يسوع المسيح فكان هكذا: لما خُطِبَت مريم أمه ليوسف وُجِدَتْ,من أن يجتمعا, حبلى من الروح القدس. فإذ كان يوسف رجلها بارْاً, ولم يرد أن يُشْهِرَها, عزم على تخليتها سراً. ولكن فيما هو يفكر في هذا إذا بملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم قائلاً: يا يوسف ابن داود لا تَخَفْ أن تأخذ مريم امرأتك فإن الذي حُبِلَ به فيها هو من الروح القدس وستلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه يسوع لأن هذا هو الذي يُخَلِص شعبه من خطاياهم. وكان هذا كله لِيَتِم ما قال الرب بالنبي القائل: ها أن العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً, ويدعى اسمه عمانوئيل. وتفسيره الله معنا. فلما استيقظ يوسف من النوم, فعل كما أمره ملاك الرب فأخذ امرأته. ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها, ودعا اسمه يسوع.,,  الإنجيل حسب متى 1: 1?2?16 – 25 ترجمة.196 .


----------



## fredyyy (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*

*اذا هل كان هناك تلقيح ام لا ؟؟؟*

*متى 1 : 18 *

*أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هَكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. *

*قبل أن يجتمعا.... ليس من مشيئة رجل *

*لوقا 1 : 35 *

*فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ.*

*لم يقال عن أحد القدوس المولود ... إلا المسيح*


----------



## osama2000 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف  يكون  يسوع الها ويركب جحشا واتان ؟ ارجو الرد*

سلام ونعمه انا مش هاقول حاجه لان **** my rock**** صحيح بجد الله يباركه  ** صديق جديد **


----------

